
Hackers and Painters - manish
http://www.paulgraham.com/hp.html
======
hymanroth
See <http://www.idlewords.com/2005/04/dabblers_and_blowhards.htm> for an
amusing counterpoint to PG's original post

------
manish
I thought it was submitted earlier, wanted to see discussions.

------
pmarin
Most of the book is a recompilation of his essays so if you introduce the link
of an essay in HN probably there is already is a thread for it.

